# Slimming World and a super picky eater, am I just going to fail?



## Snow Owl

Ok so I'm a super picky eater. I didn't try a peice of fruit until I was 18 and am yet to find any I like. Same with salad :( I have tried again and again and just struggle!

However I need to get rid of this extra 4-5 stone and to be honest I love the look of slimming world. But am I destined to fail with my picky ness?

We've started doing bits at home and dinner is easy and lunch is ok most days. Breakfast is near on impossible as I've always been a cereal girl (very little time in the morning so could never do a cooked breakfast!).

I want to join a group and give it a real go but I did it a few years ago and my leader repeatedly told me to get over my eating issues and just eat fruit.

Any advice?


----------



## seoj

BEST advise- do what your gonna be happy with (thus stick to)- if you do something your not fully into or doing just to lose the weight and not enjoying it at all, odds are your not going to be as motivated. I had about 10lbs to lose for YEARS- I'd gone up and down a few times... lost/gained... tried to work out, then failed because I wasn't motivated enough. Finally, at 28- I was motivated and tired of feeling icky from lack of good food and lack of excercise and I made changes-- but, I still had that last 10lbs to lose (although I"d been heavier at times prior). I knew my diet was the culprit - but I just couldn't watch my food intake enough and feel satisfied-- eventually, after my daughter was born (go figure) I wanted to lose the extra baby weight- and started the loseit app. And because it was easy enough for me- just counting calories and excercise (and eating more the more I worked out)- I actually stuck with it- and not only lost the baby weight- but those extra 10lbs I'd been carrying around since my early 20's! 

That worked for me- so find what works for you. If your picky- you don't have to stick to certain food- you can lose weight and still eat the food you like (within reason). the easiest weight loss program is expend more calories than you eat. Period. If you track what you eat- even just to lose 1lb per week (which is what I did)- then you lose it slowly and have a better chance of keeping it off-- it may take longer, so do what feels right for you, but it's well worth it hun. 

No clue about slimming world- I have friends who tried all sorts of diff ways to lose, and some were successful short term- but it's long term, a life style change you need to be generally happy about to keep up :)


----------



## beth_terri

In quite picky although I do like fruit, just not much veg or salad. And I've lost 3 stone on slimming world. No harm in trying as you can always find free membership vouchers etc xx


----------



## cupcaker

I don't know if it will be for you, but, you CAN have cereal. I follow 'Extra Easy' from home. There is a list of the cereals you can have as a healthy extra (which means you dont even spend any syns on the cereal). I have two wheetabix. For 'on the run' breakfasts there are certain aplen cereal bars you can have, which to me, taste nothing like fruit and are incredbly sweet/nice.

The main thing with the cereal is the weight allowance. When weighed out on a scale to what they advise, it doesn't look much in the bowl! Wheetabix looks the 'most'.

How are you with yoghurts? Muller light yoghurts, nearly all flavours, are 'free' foods. I have these for breakfast as I'm also someone with no time on a morning. I'd have one of these and a banana or something.

What about eggs? do you eat those? Even if you have to boil some and leave them in the fridge for speed in the morning? Would be quite a good grab and go food.


If you are worried about being harrassed about fruit and salad at a group, try some more bits at home first before handing money over. TBH as much as you probably shouldn't be able to,you can find out so much through forums/online searching for free. All I paid for was the 'starter pack' off ebay and even then, have only used one book, the extra easy, from the pack. and anything else I've wanted to know I've managed to find out easily online. :shrug:


----------



## beth_terri

I have porridge most mornings. 35g with semi skimmed milk, sweetner and packed with bananas and strawberries x

It doesnt look like much but with the fruit it fills it up and even without fruit now I'm full just off the porridge x


----------

